# Triathlon Safety Kayakers Needed in Fruita - $50 for 2 hours



## Darrin (Sep 21, 2012)

We will be holding the inaugural Desert's Edge Triathlon at Highline Lake State Park near Fruita on Sunday October 7th. We still have openings for 6-7 boaters (kayak or canoe is fine) to assist with water safety during the swim. Hours will be 7:15am until no later than 9:30am. Pay is $50 per boat. No special training is required - you just need to stay upright and pay attention to the swimmers - - instructions will be given on race morning. Call 303-642-7917 or email [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

